

The Real Story Behind Why Flappy Bird Was Deleted - friscofoodie
https://medium.com/p/637115e0813a

======
georgemcbay
Title: "The Real Story Behind Why Flappy Bird Was Deleted"

In the article text: "In what surely is one of the strangest stories in years
we are unlikely to ever really know what happened."

Well, okay then...

~~~
friscofoodie
Sorry, good catch. I meant to include the word "officially" in that sentence.
Post has been updated to correct the mistake and clarify: the most likely
reason why Flappy Bird was deleted is that he broke the rules, Apple found
out, withheld his earnings, and forced him to take the game down.

